# Stevia in Lip Balm



## mkor317 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I put Stevia in lip balms for sweetening? I bought some at the grocery store and I'm wondering if I can. If I can, does anyone know how much? Thanks!


----------



## krissy (Jul 9, 2011)

i do, and i didnt use very much, the lip balms came out very sweet.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 9, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> i do, and i didnt use very much, the lip balms came out very sweet.


I agree. A little goes a long way.


----------



## mkor317 (Jul 10, 2011)

I added some but it didn't dissolve and it just built up on the edges of the tin. Did I put too much? Any suggestions?


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 11, 2011)

How are you adding it- i.e. straight powder to your lip balm base, or suspended in oil before adding? It's best to suspend the stevia powder in a bit of oil like coconut oil or castor oil first and then add a small bit of the mixture to your balm.

IrishLass


----------



## mkor317 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can I suspend it in the flavor oil first? I was adding it to the base when I was heating it up.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 11, 2011)

I infuse mine in coconut oil or jojoba, then use a small part of that. It gives me enough sweetness this way.


----------

